# Great Plains Recurve Bows?



## justlink (Sep 10, 2009)

Love'em, hate'em just looking to see what anyone has to say about them. I'm looking at picking up a Texas long curve so any advice or opinions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Very pretty in the pictures..........unfortunately pictures are as close as I have got to one.


----------



## FiveX (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a GP recurve and longbow. Both are very smooth, excellent bows. Perfect craftmanship. Mine are in the love'em category.


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I have shoot a few great plains bows in the past I they are the best bow out there.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I had a GP Wolf Creek 1pc recurve and a Plainsman 3 pc longbow. Both were great shooters...wish I had still had the longbow though


----------



## SoCalArcher (May 22, 2009)

I've shot the SR Swift; very nice bow. The 3 Rivers "Tomahawk" Longbows are actually Great Plains longbows and they're sweet shooters as well.


----------



## jager61 (May 18, 2007)

I have the SR Swift 56" in 60 lbs. Very smooth draw and hard hitting bow. Superb craftsmanship. Love 'em!


----------



## mathews42 (Sep 11, 2010)

I just bouth the SR Switft 50# Rio Bravo. LOVE IT! Gorgeous bows. Super smooth!


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I just traded off a casadore. The bow was well built,pretty fast and had one of the best grips I have had in a recurve. Great plains makes a nice bow.


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

Hope you like them I just picked up a Great Plains Lone Wolf NICE BOW. Pretty and a shooter


----------



## jprzcrprz (Jun 17, 2011)

*GP SR Swisft*



justlink said:


> Love'em, hate'em just looking to see what anyone has to say about them. I'm looking at picking up a Texas long curve so any advice or opinions are welcome. Thanks.


Recently got my hands on a Great Plains 60" 55# @ 30 SR Swift Takedown Recuve...Gorgeous! 16" riser Honduras Rosewood and Cocobolo with bamboo limbs the "Cazador"...Absolutely my favorite bow..powerful ..smooth, ..I can't say enough


----------



## snowbrew (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a Texas Long curve for sale in the classifieds. Make me an offer.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1749282


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I've had two SR Swifts. Nothing but love. only thing I didn't like was the standard grip. Big high wrist palm swell. Bow it's self was supper smooth, fast and quiet. I might add Bill's customer service is nothing short of AAA+++


----------

